# I have a question regarding the cook trade



## jonjon5822 (8 Sep 2022)

I always thought about becoming a cook because I think it would be pretty cool to learn a buncha cool cooking methods and shit and its also cool to transfer those skills into civvy life.

But I was wondering how often cooks have the opportunity to go out into the field on an exercise and do combat shit or if they are even offered to do that at all? Once you finish BMQ is that it? You're never going to be out in the field again unless in a trailer kitchen or cooking ETC?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Sep 2022)

All I know is never use shit and Cook in the same sentence....


----------



## jonjon5822 (8 Sep 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> All I know is never use shit and Cook in the same sentence....


Understood....


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2022)

Yes, military cooks can be employed in deployed operations, working in field kitchens.  You will not do lots of combat stuff, because if the enemy is overrunning a kitchen, there are much bigger problems.


----------



## mariomike (8 Sep 2022)

jonjon5822 said:


> You're never going to be out in the field again unless in a trailer kitchen or cooking ETC?



I was in a PRes transportation company, with a section of cooks attached. From what I saw of the cooks in the field, they stayed close to their kitchen lorry. Didn't see them doing much "combat shit", other than defensive. But, as they said, "Soldier first. Tradesman second."
Unless things have changed since then.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Navy_Pete (9 Sep 2022)

The cooks posted to ships also get advanced first aid training as well as basic fire fighting and damage control. The Navy isn't for everyone, but the ones that liked sailing took full advantage of exploring local foods and restaurants in every port and playing around with the menu. Some of them got their red seal certification as well, or did other random things like boarding party as secondaries.

3 meals, a shower and your own bunk every day isn't very army I guess, and not sure I would recommend a full career, but if you are looking for an initial contract there are some upsides to being on a ship, and some of the downsides (like no hot water because the heaters are down) might still be better than army field conditions.

If you like being in the field though, fill your boots!


----------



## BrewsKampbell (31 Dec 2022)

I was a cook from 2005-2009, Reg Force. I'll start this with I have a lot respect for the people in the trade and worked with some great people during those years.

With that said, it was some of the least enjoyable years of my life. I wont beat around the bush, I hated my time in the  trade. I was working as a cook just after highschool and wanted to join the CAF since I was a kid (family trade). There are lots of people who love the trade unfortunatley my experience made me bitter and I hated it so much I released and went Armoured Reserve.

I spent 6ish months away my first few years as I was on every ex and supporting work ups for tours. The field was better than Garrison. Field days were long and busy, some days I was up at 0330 to start breakfast and would work until 9 or 10 at Night. Sometimes cooking sometimes tasked as a driver or co-driver for things like convoy ops.

Garrison was shift work, early shift was
0500 until 1330 or longer if the late shift needed help. Late shift was 1030 till 1830. Things like Mess Dinners were tossed in and I've worked some from 10am until 3am.

If you want to do soldier skills in the field, I would not recommend this trade. When I was in there was very little appetite for cooks to get good training outside forcing you to do the winter warfare qual you already have because they need people to make the ex happen. Maybe it's better now.

I'm on my 3rd Military trade and I encourage anyone interested in joining to do the research before picking a trade to see if it's really something you're interested in. If you want more about the day to day you can fire me a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## jonjon5822 (31 Dec 2022)

BrewsKampbell said:


> I was a cook from 2005-2009, Reg Force. I'll start this with I have a lot respect for the people in the trade and worked with some great people during those years.
> 
> With that said, it was some of the least enjoyable years of my life. I wont beat around the bush, I hated my time in the  trade. I was working as a cook just after highschool and wanted to join the CAF since I was a kid (family trade). There are lots of people who love the trade unfortunatley my experience made me bitter and I hated it so much I released and went Armoured Reserve.
> 
> ...


After much research of the trade, I’ve grown more respect than ever to those in the cook trade. Thank you for your service, and for your answer to my question.


----------

